# Mother in law...



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Now I have to fix the mother in law's shower faucet. She hired the neighbor to fix it but it's still leaking. Just a few weeks ago she told her daughter I had welfare dreams. That angered me a bit so I said I'd charge half price plus parts because of that insult.

Now she just told her daughter parts were guaranteed and free. Jeezuz I carry them all around and gas ain't free and she thinks it's delta which I have to pay and buy them. I don't get them free.

Can I install a piece of dynamite with a time fuse instead?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Now I have to fix the mother in law's shower faucet. She hired the neighbor to fix it but it's still leaking. Just a few weeks ago she told her daughter I had welfare dreams. That angered me a bit so I said I'd charge half price plus parts because of that insult.
> 
> Now she just told her daughter parts were guaranteed and free. Jeezuz I carry them all around and gas ain't free and she thinks it's delta which I have to pay and buy them. I don't get them free.
> 
> Can I install a piece of dynamite with a time fuse instead?


Tell her if she wants the free parts, call Delta. I don’t know about up there, but Delta is usually less than a week on average...

Thankfully I have a good relationship with my in-laws. When my to be wife told her mom she was dating a plumber she could hear her dad in the background asking if I had snaked her pipes yet. Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner is usually pretty entertaining. My FIL has quite a few funny ones. I should start a thread in P&R.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Tell her if she wants the free parts, call Delta. I don’t know about up there, but Delta is usually less than a week on average...
> 
> Thankfully I have a good relationship with my in-laws. When my to be wife told her mom she was dating a plumber she could hear her dad in the background asking if I had snaked her pipes yet. Thanksgiving and Christmas dinner is usually pretty entertaining. My FIL has quite a few funny ones. I should start a thread in P&R.


my GF's dad is great he does my taxes and he's a cool guy. Her mother is psycho for real, but she doesn't want to admit it. She really needs to have a psychiatrist because she's mean and crazy and her stories are 36 hours long.


----------



## The Dane (Feb 19, 2015)

Tango said:


> Now I have to fix the mother in law's shower faucet. She hired the neighbor to fix it but it's still leaking. Just a few weeks ago she told her daughter I had welfare dreams. That angered me a bit so I said I'd charge half price plus parts because of that insult.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Just say no then. I know we all have to put up with some interesting mother in laws (mine lives kiddie corner from us) and we must of the time gotta just suck it up but it sounds like it's time to set her straight and tell her if she thinks parts are free then she can get them herself and by the way since you so obviously are aiming for welfare you can't be seen putting in any hard work so she will have to hire a guy for full price. Then tell her that next time she needs something from another person to maybe show them some common respect first and some appreciation for what they are doing for her.

Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

The Dane said:


> Just say no then. I know we all have to put up with some interesting mother in laws (mine lives kiddie corner from us) and we must of the time gotta just suck it up but it sounds like it's time to set her straight and tell her if she thinks parts are free then she can get them herself and by the way since you so obviously are aiming for welfare you can't be seen putting in any hard work so she will have to hire a guy for full price. Then tell her that next time she needs something from another person to maybe show them some common respect first and some appreciation for what they are doing for her.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G970U using Tapatalk


haha that's good! :vs_laugh:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Cripes my GF told her mother I'd go on monday after my first call and do you know what she replied? She said at what time because she goes out skiing.

That's it man. F-off.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

My MIL has the itch to meet up at the local breweries to play cards. She’s not a drinker at all. She still has 95% of the chocolate red wine we got her for mother’s day last year.

The problem is, she’s a sore looser at cards. I’ve seen her throw down her cards and announce “We’re leaving!” in front of a few of my wife’s friends and mine.

If everything isn’t just so and on time, watch out!

Should you re name the thread to “The In Law thread” Tango?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> my GF's dad is great he does my taxes and he's a cool guy. Her mother is psycho for real, but she doesn't want to admit it. She really needs to have a psychiatrist because she's mean and crazy and her stories are 36 hours long.



hey Tango..the acorn doesnt fall far from the tree.....crazy is passed along in the genes...mother like daughter..daughter like mother....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey Tango..the acorn doesnt fall far from the tree.....crazy is passed along in the genes...mother like daughter..daughter like mother....


My GF told me to forget her but her father(who is divorced from that alien) said you know it's family and all. She's on my side ever since I got the licence she hired the neighbor to install the dishwasher, faucets and plumbing repairs. She's right she never encouraged me because when I started out I was so damn poor she has money coming out of her a$$. 3-4 europe/asia trips each year plus cruise line trips in between.

Prior to this thread I told my GF I'd go just to be done with it and she called right away.Then I read what Dane had to say but it was too late my GF told her I was going then the F-ing ski remark.

I'll figure something out this weekend.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> hey Tango..the acorn doesnt fall far from the tree.....crazy is passed along in the genes...mother like daughter..daughter like mother....


Wife sees it in her, but she’s been working on that issue, and has made improvements!


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

It could be worse, she could live with you. 
I promised my wife when we got married that I would take care of her mother when the
time came. Like selling your soul to the devil, it doesn't seem like a big deal when you do it, until it comes time to pay up. Biggest mistake I ever made. Little did I know at the time, it was because none of her other kids were going to do it. I'm not one to hang out in bars, but man it's hard to go home some days.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

goeswiththeflow said:


> It could be worse, she could live with you.
> I promised my wife when we got married that I would take care of her mother when the
> time came. Like selling your soul to the devil, it doesn't seem like a big deal when you do it, until it comes time to pay up. Biggest mistake I ever made. Little did I know at the time, it was because none of her other kids were going to do it. I'm not one to hang out in bars, but man it's hard to go home some days.


Wife agrees with you.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Wife sees it in her, but she’s been working on that issue, and has made improvements!



That means you said she is like her mother so she is now preparing a poison and a suitcase with small bills.
















.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Excellent news, I'm going to have a water heater replacement in the afternoon on the second call on monday. She said she has someone else. GREAT!

I just learned the neighbor's wife told her husband to stop doing free handyman jobs for her.

Thinking back when I started out and needed money she got the neighbor to do the dishwasher install for free instead of hiring me but the kicker the very same week she spent 5 thousand dollars on lawn sprinklers!!!

Thank goodness I'm off the hook.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

goeswiththeflow said:


> It could be worse, she could live with you.
> I promised my wife when we got married that I would take care of her mother when the
> time came. Like selling your soul to the devil, it doesn't seem like a big deal when you do it, until it comes time to pay up. Biggest mistake I ever made. Little did I know at the time, it was because none of her other kids were going to do it. I'm not one to hang out in bars, but man it's hard to go home some days.



a large pillow to smother is a viable option...just like sending vito in to " take care of someone"...that statement has several outcomes....:vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Tango said:


> Excellent news, I'm going to have a water heater replacement in the afternoon on the second call on monday. She said she has someone else. GREAT!
> 
> I just learned the neighbor's wife told her husband to stop doing free handyman jobs for her.
> 
> ...



the only family member that gets anything for free, not that I have alot of family lingering around is MOM....period...


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Wife sees it in her, but she’s been working on that issue, and has made improvements!





just to clarify..wife sees it in her mother or herself???


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

That sucks.. 
I was painting(I hate painting - esp for free, in the summer where there was no A/C) some rooms for my daughters grandmother, years ago. I got some paint on the base of the ceiling fan, and she lost it on me, I just put the brush down and Walked away that started a 2 year period where we didn’t talk.

My aunt is a piece of work, she bought a house about 15 years ago and wanted a water ran to her fridge. Apparently the guy she called gave her a crazy price and said it was a tough job. I told her it was simple, there is a Vanity backing on to the same wall, and I’ll do it next time I’m there, she told me 
“no, it’s way too complicated for you”.. 
Well fcuk her..
-about 5 years ago I found out the guy Drilled and ran 1/4” poly tube into the duct work, and cut a (sharp) hole in the furnace room. over time the poly tube rubbed On the cut and sprung a pretty good leak while She was away on some fancy cruise, she came home to about 5-10k in basement damage, and lost a lot of irreplaceable photos, and family stuff...

Hahaha.
Now she wants me to fix things, and I refuse and say I don’t work for friends and family.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> just to clarify..wife sees it in her mother or herself???


Wife sees her mother in herself.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Logtec said:


> That sucks..
> I was painting(I hate painting - esp for free, in the summer where there was no A/C) some rooms for my daughters grandmother, years ago. I got some paint on the base of the ceiling fan, and she lost it on me, I just put the brush down and Walked away that started a 2 year period where we didn’t talk.
> 
> My aunt is a piece of work, she bought a house about 15 years ago and wanted a water ran to her fridge. Apparently the guy she called gave her a crazy price and said it was a tough job. I told her it was simple, there is a Vanity backing on to the same wall, and I’ll do it next time I’m there, she told me
> ...



you lucked out....she gave you the easy way out claiming you cant do it....I would have just agreed and kept walking away...


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

I try to do free work for my mother in law because she does so many nice things for me but she won’t let me. 

When the job is done she’ll ask how much and I’ll tell her no charge. She’ll ask a few more times and then just jam a few hundred dollar bills in my shirt pocket. Or she’ll just write a check and give it to my wife.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Between my wife and I, I ended up with the better mother in law.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So the story continues. The inlaw called saying the 2 neighbors repairs didn't work. The first dumbass used WD40 to "repair" the lav faucet which didn't work so the second buffoon told her the other guy was an idiot so his repair was vaseline! I'm not making this up!! :vs_laugh:

I said go and get a new faucet just in case and she started to argue!

Then she complained the toilet didn't flush the turds anymore and a new flapper would do the trick. She disapproved once again when I said to go buy a new one and then she hinted it was my fault because I installed it 10 years ago. I don't recall installing a toilet there! So yeah whatever I'll deal with the faucet and I'll tell her to use baking soda and vinegar for the toilet or something.

My GF told me I was mean to her during the conversation. So I straightened her up too saying it was her $hit slowing the crapper not mine.

All this nonsense and the house is for sale! FUUUUUUUC!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Tango said:


> So the story continues. The inlaw called........
> 
> My GF told me I was mean to her during the conversation. So I straightened her up too saying it was her **** slowing the crapper not mine.
> 
> All this nonsense and the house is for sale! FUUUUUUUC!





Buddy, my mother in law literally sent me running down the road the first couple weeks I was with my wife. I understand how you feel. There was a while when I debated breaking up with her because of her mother. Luckily my wife stood up for me quite a bit. Not too long ago my mother in law had a couple more heart attacks and a stroke. She is ambulatory but her brain is just enough damaged I don't have to deal with her crap anymore.










.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Seriously I don't want to replace the damn toilet, maybe I'll auger it making her think it'll get better. Then next time I'll be too busy? I'll be stuck having to go back there and bring it to the curb in 2 months when they accept those kind of debris. 

It ain't going to be free but it won't be full price. Maybe half price.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

dam...another great benefit of being divorced..no fuking inlaws......


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> dam...another great benefit of being divorced..no fuking inlaws......


There's only the mother in law to deal with, her husband is now is an old age home due to parkinsons and she's looking for a condo. I won't have to deal with that nonsense when she gets a high floor as I can say the risk is too great for insurance purposes.

Almost there! :vs_OMG:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

My mother in law rents from us. It's turned out to be a really great arrangement because they take exceptional care of the property.

It wasn't always that way. In fact, when she first told us she wanted to move in there (she was adopting my brother in law's children and needed a bigger place) everything was fine and dandy until she decided one day that she wasn't going to move in because the wood stove was ugly. If _we_ wanted her to move in we would have to get it removed. Unfortunately for us, we'd already given our current tenants notice and they had found a new place.

I told her you can't just yank out a fireplace insert, you've got an open hole out the roof, etc, etc....... Why don't we just hang a curtain in front of it or something? She was adamant that she hated it and was NEVER going to use it.

She threw a @@@$^ing fit for about a week. Most of which was unwarranted because we didn't say "no" we just said we need to talk logistics with a fireplace expert and we're not doing that until the current tenants leave.

She finally settled down enough to wait until the other people were gone, and then her first glance into the living room garnered the response: "That fireplace is BEAUTIFUL!!!"

They like it so much now they even build fires in it once in a while.

FML.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

She is even worse than the most craziest customers I've had. I told the mother in law last week end I'd be there as the second call for tuesday around 12-2 pm so she told her daughter she was going skiing. My GF told her I wasn't going to wait in front of your house if he's early after his first job. No he said not before 12 and I'm going skiing and I won't be back before noon.

Then she spent all afternoon going in a boutique to get a plumbing course of why the 50$ delta lav faucet was defective. They ordered parts for her and she told her daughter to re-schedule me. There was no way she would buy parts from me that I have in the truck.

That was the drop that spilled Carrie's blood bucket. I told my GF to tell her mom that was the end of the story. I was doing my duty of being nice because it's family but now she can F-off for real.



.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

Tango said:


> She is even worse than the most craziest customers I've had. I told the mother in law last week end I'd be there as the second call for tuesday around 12-2 pm so she told her daughter she was going skiing. My GF told her I wasn't going to wait in front of your house if he's early after his first job. No he said not before 12 and I'm going skiing and I won't be back before noon.
> 
> Then she spent all afternoon going in a boutique to get a plumbing course of why the 50$ delta lav faucet was defective. They ordered parts for her and she told her daughter to re-schedule me. There was no way she would buy parts from me that I have in the truck.
> 
> ...


you got to grow a pair of balls and then draw the line in the sand and just dare her to walk across it........piss icewater too

My wife and mother in law tried to gang up on me one time wanting a 4k play set in our back yard for the kids........ telling me how great it would be and how little the monthly payment would be .... 

We already had a swingset in the back yard which rarely got used and I just said NO its not gonna happen.. :devil2::no:

I also gave them the hairy eyebrow treatment and the stare of death..which they never had to deal with before cause all the other men in their family were whipped pussies.....

this just has to be done or they will walk all over you for the rest of your days and it will never end....


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

All 3 of my MIL's were ok


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

mtfallsmikey said:


> All 3 of my MIL's were ok





THREE!?!?!? Lolz HAHAHAHAHA :vs_laugh:


Guess you should have married one of them instead!!! lolz








.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So.... looks like the boutique didn't give free parts or order any parts after all, they gave her Delta's phone numbers and she was shut down by them saying parts weren't free and no it's not lifetime warranty. 

So she asked her daughter to schedule me once more and once she learned I was tired of her nonsense and I wasn't going she spent over half an hour dumping crap on her. He never liked me and her new husband bla bla and your dad helps him out and when he asks me for help it will be no. Sure his dad helps me out we get along real well.

Haha yeah okay, I never asked her for anything in 9 years since going out with my GF, she's psycho. She called the neighbor and he said he had diabetes or some condition now and he will no longer be able to help. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

I can't wait to see what comes next. Stay tuned! :biggrin:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

This today. :vs_laugh:


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

I should add :

This after a text yesterday asking me how to measure the depth and water level in the well. :vs_mad:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

well you crazy nuts in crapafornia with all your rules on water usage can kill a wet dream...
but honestly both are legit questions, the tankless one..yes if you can split the hot water lines to where its going..
how to measure a well, long string with a weight till it stops going down, then pull up and see where to wet string stops and you have your water level..accurate as it needs tobe..
is it a drilled well with a casing?


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> well you crazy nuts in crapafornia with all your rules on water usage can kill a wet dream...
> but honestly both are legit questions, the tankless one..yes if you can split the hot water lines to where its going..
> how to measure a well, long string with a weight till it stops going down, then pull up and see where to wet string stops and you have your water level..accurate as it needs tobe..
> is it a drilled well with a casing?


Yeah I mean both easy questions, but it's my house and I don't want her [email protected]%$^&ing with it. :vs_laugh:

What she wants is one of those .5GPM electric tankless under the kitchen sink to run the faucet and dishwasher, and another one in the master bath under the cabinet to run the shower, the lavatory, and the washing machine.

She's wasting too much water waiting for hot to get there. I tried to suggest a recirculating pump but for some reason she has her mind set on these $400 pieces of crap.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> Yeah I mean both easy questions, but it's my house and I don't want her [email protected]%$^&ing with it. :vs_laugh:
> 
> What she wants is one of those .5GPM electric tankless under the kitchen sink to run the faucet and dishwasher, and another one in the master bath under the cabinet to run the shower, the lavatory, and the washing machine.
> 
> She's wasting too much water waiting for hot to get there. I tried to suggest a recirculating pump but for some reason she has her mind set on these $400 pieces of crap.



ah LMFAO....well you have a decision to make...what does your wife think of her mothers requests?? it may be 2 against 1 you lose.....
tell her you will do whatever and give her the price, no discounts and then see if she still wants the changes, but if wifey sides with mom you got problems..


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> ah LMFAO....well you have a decision to make...what does your wife think of her mothers requests?? it may be 2 against 1 you lose.....
> tell her you will do whatever and give her the price, no discounts and then see if she still wants the changes, but if wifey sides with mom you got problems..


My wife always has my back when it comes to this kind of crap.

I don't want those cheap pieces of crap inside the cabinets where they'll likely spring a leak and nobody will notice for 6 months because they have so much junk under there, then I'll have to remodel the whole damn house.

Put a drip pan inside the cabinets? Gimme a break, what a flipping nightmare that would be.

I'd rather put a pump on it and call it a day.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> My wife always has my back when it comes to this kind of crap.
> 
> I don't want those cheap pieces of crap inside the cabinets where they'll likely spring a leak and nobody will notice for 6 months because they have so much junk under there, then I'll have to remodel the whole damn house.
> 
> ...



or just ignore her..does she pay the water bill or you?


----------



## mtfallsmikey (Jan 11, 2010)

skoronesa said:


> THREE!?!?!? Lolz HAHAHAHAHA :vs_laugh:
> Guess you should have married one of them instead!!! lolz
> 
> 
> ...


 I reckon... 3rd time was the charm


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> or just ignore her..does she pay the water bill or you?


House is on a well. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> House is on a well. :vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


geez then what the heck does she worry about a few gallons of water wasted waiting for the hot water????


----------



## Alan (Jun 18, 2008)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> geez then what the heck does she worry about a few gallons of water wasted waiting for the hot water????


I doubt it's even a few gallons. It's like 10 feet to the kitchen from the water heater, maybe 15 feet to the master bathroom.

Anyway, a new message today: Her solution is to start saving the water in mop buckets and use them to flush the toilet.


Next time I go over there, there's gonna be like 40 1-gallon milk jugs full of water that she's not even paying for in the first place.

I think preventing the water from re-entering the ecosystem is worse than dumping it down the drain, personally.

I just have to play along for a few days and she solves it herself without me even having to really do anything but have a facebook conversation with her.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

Alan said:


> I doubt it's even a few gallons. It's like 10 feet to the kitchen from the water heater, maybe 15 feet to the master bathroom.
> 
> Anyway, a new message today: Her solution is to start saving the water in mop buckets and use them to flush the toilet.
> 
> ...



buy her a few big house plants she can water them with the saved water....:vs_laugh:


----------



## MACPLUMB777 (Jun 18, 2008)

Get her a couple of those plastic plants to water LOL ! :biggrin:


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

MACPLUMB777 said:


> Get her a couple of those plastic plants to water LOL ! :biggrin:


LMAO..I stand corrected.....


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

So my girlfriend's mother who made me go crazy for this Delta faucet....To this day it's still not fixed, she probably went ape $hit to the phone operator and supposedly delta will be sending a free 65$ lav faucet.

She hired a handy hack to do a big reno, supposedly he was a contractor before, yeah year sure sure, he drives a tiny car and he can't carry any materials so he has her go and pick up materials all day because he always needs something else.

So today she asked him to fix the toilet because it was dripping in the basement. He told her to go buy a wax. He emptied the toilet into a bucket and put a new wax. The mother in law was downstairs cleaning the wet floor when all of a sudden the hack dumped the bucket in the toilet and I guess his wax trick didn't work and the mother in law below got a full face of toilet water! :vs_laugh::vs_laugh:

He told her to go buy another wax...:vs_OMG:


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

Here's another good one, the crazy whacko told her daughter she caught the Corona virus so she quickly made a water and salt solution and put it in her nose and mouth and she literally felt the virus leaving her body. By miracle she was cured.

That's when I told my GF, this story proved without a shadow of a doubt she belongs in a mental institute and needs to take heavy medication for this kind of schizo episode.


----------



## sparky (Jan 8, 2014)

Tango said:


> Here's another good one, the crazy whacko told her daughter she caught the Corona virus so she quickly made a water and salt solution and put it in her nose and mouth and she literally felt the virus leaving her body. By miracle she was cured.
> 
> That's when I told my GF, this story proved without a shadow of a doubt she belongs in a mental institute and needs to take heavy medication for this kind of schizo episode.


She sounds like a typical plumber to me lololololololo


----------

